# Simple Jewlery box ideas



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys and gals my favorite kid a few doors down is turning 3 next month . For her birthday I wouldn't mind building her something . I don't have a router table built yet so I'm thinking maybe I can use my dado blade in my table saw to make finger joints , although I'm open to other options as far as joints go . 

No idea what's best for hinges , and how to build the little compartments and drawers .
I guess by felt for inside to line it . And wood recommendations ? 

Wish my cnc laser was working as it would have been nice to do some engraving


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

table saw only
Oak Jewelry Box featuring Box Joint Construction


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Semipro said:


> table saw only
> Oak Jewelry Box featuring Box Joint Construction


Thanks . That describes it well and can be made to preference using the same techniques. 
I think it would be a cool present for her , and I hope I conquer it . For some silly reason I've always wanted to attempt making boxes.

I can do some router tasks as I gave my pc690 mounted under my work table . No fence though unless I make a simple one that I can secure with clamps .
Geez I should build my Incra table . 
So many projects , so little time


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

knock....knock.....knock!!!!!!

that's opportunity knockin'...

now ANSWER THE DOOR!!!


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

That's a nice box Rick.. I'm sure she will appreciate it.

She might even pay you back when she gets a bit older and help with the insulation.


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

This video shows a nice jewelry box made from ash and purpleheart and the OP provides SketchUp drawings. The picture at the bottom shows the one that I built using maple and walnut. Also, I used dowels instead of biscuits.


----------

